# Overnighting in Alsace



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

:? Anyone overnighted in the Alsace area?

We've been there before (Riquewihr) but it was more of a passing through visit.

Any reccommendations will be gratefully received.

Texas :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Shouldn't have to wild camp. On the wine route almost every town provides over night parking for motorhomes for a few euros.

peedee


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

kayserberg - aire for about 40 vans; very pretty village, 4 euros a night includes toilets / dump / fresh water. See entry in the database


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> kayserberg ...


Hi,

there are many nice official aires in Alsace. Also many vine yards provide a warm welcome to motorhomers.

But I would *not* exactly recommend the Kaysersberg aire. It is frequently overcrowded, noisy due to nearby bypass road and frequently haunted by the local crooks.

The city itsself is really nice, though.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

near Colmar in Fessenheim is a aera for mh. free of charge, only service.

Ecomusée at Ungersheim with service is also a good place for 5€/night

Thann, mh. aera in the village with service

for info,

Duc ( leduc )


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

back again on the positive side: 

Besides Thann and Ungersheim my personal favourite aire in Alsace is Bourbach-le-Haut: Very small village high up in the Vosges mountains, small aire (free) with service station and view down the valley in front of the "Ecole Maternelle" (nursery). Absolutely quiet at night.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Kaysersberg aire, Boff might have stayed there since I last did in 2002, didn't have any trouble then but agree it can get very crowded. The town is well worth a visit and if you do not want to risk the aire there is also a very good municipal site further up stream from the aire but still within walking distance of the town centre.

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Apart from Kayserberg we stayed a couple of times on the aire at Westhalten. (Pictures 18 and 19 in my album).

15km S of Colmar and about 2km W of the RN83.
Take the D18, signed 'the road to the Vallee Noble' and is on the Rouffach road not in Westhalten itself. You can stay 2 nights and it's open officially 15/3 - 30/11. Parking is free with a small charge for services.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Texas,

Might as well get my oar in as well as i've toured this region a fair bit, beautiful area.

Bourbach le haut - didn't stay the night but used the facilities and it looks an absolute cracker if you like peace an quiet, definately worth an overnighter, only 2 spots though, so arrive early.

Kayserberg - Stayed there quite a few times, never had problems with security but its very convenient for visiting the town (some road noise but not too bad).

Riquewhir - Theres an aire here as well, located on the approach road to the town on the right, not particularly picturesque, just a car park with a flot bleu, but once again very convenient for the town.

Thann - Had a look at this one this year on return from hols, just a car park in Thann itself but once again, very convenient if overnighting and visiting Thann.

A few others that haven't been mentioned,

Gerardmer - Located on the side of the road just on the outskirts of the centre. If traffic noise bothers you, don't bother, very noisy although you can park in a small car park behind Aldi just 100yds down the road, much quieter. Once again not picturesque, but excellent for visiting the town.

Xonrupt Longemer - Theres an aire exterieur with parking outside the camping municipal. Nice location near the lake.

La Bresse - Same again, an aire exterieur with parking outside camping le haut des bluches, on hillside just north of La Bresse, theres also an overnight parking place in La Bresse town which we discovered in Jan this year, no facilities though.

Just down the road from the Col de la schlucht on the road towards la belle hut is a large parking area opposite the ski lifts and many camping cars overnight here as well, especially in the ski season, if you dont like, then camping la belle hut just down the road with a designated m'home area.

Use www.campingcar-infos.com as a reference tool for most of these, an excellent site for aires.

Any more info just PM me.

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Kaysersberg Aire*

Well, I know my ears are quite sensitive. Could always recognize family members entering the house just by the jingling of their keys, and even in my current age I can still _hear_ bats.

So maybe sites I classify as "too noisy to spend a night" are "reasonably quiet" for other people's ears. Never mind.

At least the road noise was the reason why we decided not to stay in Kaysersberg in Spring 2003.

Was still living quite close to Alsace (Freiburg/Breisgau) at that time and later we met several other motorhomers who had at least been bothered by yobs there.

Another warning: There are some very nice and cosy car parks and wild spots along the River Rhine on the French side. Under all circumstances avoid to spend the night there or even leave your van unattended for more than a second. There are several gangs of car-burglars "on patrol" here.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're absolutely right Gerhard of course.

We've all got different threshold levels to noise, probaly the only way is to visit an aire and decide for yourself.

That aire at Bourbach le haut is quite easiliy classified as 'quiet' though, trouble is we've gone and spoilt it now by letting everyone know about it!

pete.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Overnight in Alsace*

8O Blimey! a few replies there, quite a popular place then? Looks like I may be spending more than 1 night in Alsace.

Thanks for all the replies folks, I'll get out the maps.

Texas


----------

